# Documents to be submitted in 60 days - Express Entry



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi All

I had applied for Express Entry, and now I have got the invite. In the next step in need to submit my documents in 60 days for PR. 

Is there a checklist of documents which shall help me in arranging my documents.

Please help if anybody has also gone through this process.

Thanks


----------



## saadiatosif (Mar 6, 2014)

Saurabh0804 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had applied for Express Entry, and now I have got the invite. In the next step in need to submit my documents in 60 days for PR.
> 
> ...


Hi,

First of all congrats on getting the invitation. Regarding your problem, just google "Document Requirement for Express Entry Canada" you will find a pdf file listing all the required documents. What's more, you will have to use that checklist as a cover page for your documents when you send them to CIC.

Cheers!


----------



## mattima (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

Congratulations!

To correct the previous reply, in Express Entry the document checklist is individual and will be shown to you once you have completed all the questions in the application. So please go ahead and start completing the application form (you can always go back and modify your answers later) so you will be able to see which documents are required from you personally. The checklist will be slightly different from the old FSW checklist that can be found on CIC website and all documents will be uploaded into the application electronically, not sent per mail. 

You can also see my answer regarding my required documents on the "are you applied for express entry" thread


----------



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Saurabh0804 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had applied for Express Entry, and now I have got the invite. In the next step in need to submit my documents in 60 days for PR.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations to You Saurabh..

How many points did you score before you got the invitation?
Is it with ot without provincial nomination?

Mine is 372 without provincial nomination..


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

mattima said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


thanks alot.. i was littleskeptical about answering those questions and move ahead.. now that u have confirmed that i can come back and edit them later.. i ll proceed to check my personal list. 

Thnx again


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

pankajswagh said:


> Many Congratulations to You Saurabh..
> 
> How many points did you score before you got the invitation?
> Is it with ot without provincial nomination?
> ...


Thanks Mate.

My score is 478. without provincial nomination.


----------



## temiseun (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi, Congratulations, I have just got my masters degree assessed through WES, please did you use a consultant for the express entry, if no, what do i have to do to ensure my ranking is high? I am a telecommunications specialist. not an engineer.


----------

